# Room for any more fish?



## mwarsell (Jun 23, 2013)

tank: 25.3 gallons

Fish:
3 x apisto borellii (1+2 harem, a huge male)
3 x otocinclus macrospilus
5 x nannostomus marginatus
1 x sewellia lineolata

Could I get a friend for the sewellia? Or more otos?


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I would not get any more. If you plan to spawn the Apistos, the Octos are going to be a problem. They like eggs.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 31, 2013)

henningc said:


> I would not get any more. If you plan to spawn the Apistos, the Octos are going to be a problem. They like eggs.


Otocinclus are herbivores. Not sure what 'octos' are? 

They carry next to no bioload, and they prefer to be in groups, I don't see why you wouldn't add more otos personally. They are cute little fish, and the larger group would encourage them to be more active and display natural, comfortable behavior.


----------



## mwarsell (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know what octos are either, maybe a typo, but thanks for the input, guys.


----------

